# My 3 American Bulldogs



## timmy87 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

These Are My 3 American Bulldogs

Hope You Like The Pictures




























Bailey










Domino (on the right)










and Rogue (on the right)


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,nice photos.O welcome,how old are the pups....


----------



## timmy87 (Mar 24, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Hi,nice photos.O welcome,how old are the pups....


Thanks for the welcome

Pups are 15 weeks old


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome,, brilliant pictures, gorgeous dogs,


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Rogue, Bailey and Domino are cracking dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous dogs  great pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

really nice pitures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah lovely dogs mate!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in love


----------



## timmy87 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thankyou All For Your Kind Comments On My Dogs


----------

